# Crazy Ivan and His Flaming Benelli HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Any ideas what is causing flames like this to shoot out of the chamber of this guy's Benelli M4? I pulled a few scenes from a Russian's Benelli shooting session and slowed down the video so you can see the places where his Benelli looks like it is catching on fire.

*Crazy Ivan with the Benelli M4! - YouTube*


----------

